# G0442 ???



## Rebecca Pate (Jan 20, 2018)

Can G0442 be billed for patient who does not drink alcohol? I have several providers who want to bill this even though the patient does not drink at all. I have seen conflicting info, and just wonder what everyone is doing with this code.

Thanks!


----------



## kroemer4 (Feb 2, 2018)

*Alcohol Screening*

"All Medicare beneficiaries are eligible for alcohol screening" at least annually. Source: this great interactive tool from CMS.


----------

